# Buying Gold from Ghana, Africa.



## freshmanik

Now before you guys tell me to run for the hills (yes I've read a lot on here..lol)

This is NOT me, my cousin, he has been in Ghana for almost 9 months now, making connections with sellers there (small miners, specifically "chiefs") he has also made connections with someone who wants to buy (In Canada, a close friend of his)

**NOT HIS MONEY BEING USED**

so basically the scenerio is

the buyer in canada wants to buy X amount

the Chief has agreed to sell that amount, 

what the buyer and seller have agreeded to is the gold will be taken aboard on a flight to Canada (after export documents?? and the gold has been assayed and made sure its real gold etc etc) (the export docs and cost to assay are paid by seller) 

and then when it arrived in Canada the taxes on the amount of gold will be paid. Then the gold taken to the refinery and sold, buyers gets his cut, sellers get there.

so my question is basically, can all this work? 
my cousin is faciliating it (making a comission), and the one flying with the chief to Canada. My cousin is a Canadian.

so bullet points.

cheif(small mines) wants to sell to buyer in canada
will assay the gold and pay for cost of exporting documents
take the gold with my cousin in an airplane to canada
pay taxes once arrived in canada
go to refinery 

does that make sense? 
does that work?

this all seems kind of suspect, but I've never heard of the seller FLYING over?


----------



## butcher

I am not educated in this type of business, but to me it sounds like a good way to get into a lot of trouble.


----------



## freshmanik

butcher said:


> I am not educated in this type of business, but to me it sounds like a good way to get into a lot of trouble.



the way he's telling me, saying everything is legit, all the proper export papers and documents needed.


----------



## butcher

people who sell good swampland to farmers make it sound easy to grow cotton, all you have to do is drain the water, and hope it does not rain much.

Sorry I can't help much here, anytime precious metals are involved it is best to be very cautious, and get a good understanding of what you are getting yourself into, not all gold leads to wealth, more times than not it can lead to a lot of hard work and even troubles.


----------



## Palladium

I have a friend who use to live over there and one story he told me comes to mind. It's where a guy got scammed in a gold deal, but it had nothing to do with gold. The scam lies in the fact that they assumed anybody who had access to that kind of money must be important. So what did they do after they lured him in and sold him on the good gold deal? They kidnapped him and the people paid to have him released. They want you to focus on the what seems obvious scam in front of you so you never see the real scam coming until it's to late. Not saying that's what is happening here, but you never really know.


----------



## freshmanik

Palladium said:


> I have a friend who use to live over there and one story he told me comes to mind. It's where a guy got scammed in a gold deal, but it had nothing to do with gold. The scam lies in the fact that they assumed anybody who had access to that kind of money must be important. So what did they do after they lured him in and sold him on the good gold deal? They kidnapped him and the people paid to have him released. They want you to focus on the what seems obvious scam in front of you so you never see the real scam coming until it's to late. Not saying that's what is happening here, but you never really know.



Honeslty, never even thought of it like that. thanks for opening my eyes, I'll forward this insight on to my cousin. 

I just feel like this seems to good to be true, which is why I want to run it by you guys on here. 

I will keep this thread updated if the transaction ever goes through, its suppose to be happening by the end of the week/early next week.


----------



## freshmanik

butcher said:


> people who sell good swampland to farmers make it sound easy to grow cotton, all you have to do is drain the water, and hope it does not rain much.
> 
> Sorry I can't help much here, anytime precious metals are involved it is best to be very cautious, and get a good understanding of what you are getting yourself into, not all gold leads to wealth, more times than not it can lead to a lot of hard work and even troubles.



I defintely agree with the last statement, does lead to troubles. I'm just patiently sitting on the sidelines viewing this thing playout.


----------



## rusty

Even legitimate well established enterprise has difficulty mining the riches from African soil, even the Chinese balked at purchasing a 74 percent stake in the ABG African holdings.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...-African-Barrick-Gold-chief-Greg-Hawkins.html


----------



## kkmonte

freshmanik said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who use to live over there and one story he told me comes to mind. It's where a guy got scammed in a gold deal, but it had nothing to do with gold. The scam lies in the fact that they assumed anybody who had access to that kind of money must be important. So what did they do after they lured him in and sold him on the good gold deal? They kidnapped him and the people paid to have him released. They want you to focus on the what seems obvious scam in front of you so you never see the real scam coming until it's to late. Not saying that's what is happening here, but you never really know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honeslty, never even thought of it like that. thanks for opening my eyes, I'll forward this insight on to my cousin.
> 
> I just feel like this seems to good to be true, which is why I want to run it by you guys on here.
> 
> I will keep this thread updated if the transaction ever goes through, its suppose to be happening by the end of the week/early next week.
Click to expand...


You know what they say, if it seems to good to be true, then it probably is!


----------



## Harold_V

When is the last time you saw money looking for people?

No matter how good this deal may look, chances are not good that it will turn out remotely like it has been represented. Somewhere, somehow, someone is going to lose big. Real big. 

Why would ANYONE sell to a person who, in turn, would sell to a refinery? Why doesn't the rightful owner simply sell there without a third party cutting in on the spoils? 

Why? 

Because it's not real. They know they can't scam a major refiner. They know, equally well, that they can scam the average guy who thinks there's a free lunch somewhere---all you have to do is find it. This, most likely, isn't it!

The only thing I have been given in my life that came without great expense was a bad time. That you can get from most sources, often without even asking. Everything else I have earned, often by a lot of hard work and sweat. 

If, for any reason, someone tries to convince you that there's "easy money" to be made, best keep an eye on the individual who makes the offer. Chances are more than good the only person who will make easy money is that guy.

Why in hell do you folks think, for even one moment, that deals like this are real? If they were legitimate, folks with money to spend would be in line to take advantage of the fast buck. They'd never trickle down to the common man, who rarely has any money to spend. 

Harold


----------



## squarecoinman

There is another angle you have to look at . 
Your cousin will fly with the chief to Canada , and the chief has the gold , now for that the chief will need a entry visa to Canada and your cousin or his buyer is going to have to handle that , so sometimes it is enough with a Invitation other countries may ask for a security deposit .

Now lets say that all goes well , the chief has gold he will pay for a ticket and for the "export " license comes of the plain and wants to rest a little before doing business and the next day he is gone . 

who will then be responsible for bringing in a illegal to the country, I do not know the laws in Canada , but if i invited one of my friends from China to come and visist me in Denmark i would have to put up a deposit of 70.000 Dkk ( about 15.000 us ) 

scm


----------



## freshmanik

Harold_V said:


> When is the last time you saw money looking for people?
> 
> No matter how good this deal may look, chances are not good that it will turn out remotely like it has been represented. Somewhere, somehow, someone is going to lose big. Real big.
> 
> Why would ANYONE sell to a person who, in turn, would sell to a refinery? Why doesn't the rightful owner simply sell there without a third party cutting in on the spoils?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because it's not real. They know they can't scam a major refiner. They know, equally well, that they can scam the average guy who thinks there's a free lunch somewhere---all you have to do is find it. This, most likely, isn't it!
> 
> The only thing I have been given in my life that came without great expense was a bad time. That you can get from most sources, often without even asking. Everything else I have earned, often by a lot of hard work and sweat.
> 
> If, for any reason, someone tries to convince you that there's "easy money" to be made, best keep an eye on the individual who makes the offer. Chances are more than good the only person who will make easy money is that guy.
> 
> Why in hell do you folks think, for even one moment, that deals like this are real? If they were legitimate, folks with money to spend would be in line to take advantage of the fast buck. They'd never trickle down to the common man, who rarely has any money to spend.
> 
> Harold




I'm very skeptical about all this as well, and my cousin isn't putting any of his money into it so im not too worried, just confused on the whole process.

What my cousin has told me is that the chief wants to travel to canada and make a connection with someone in Canada to aquire mining equipment.

he is getting a visa for the travel, and the reason why the chief doesn't want to sell to the refinery in ghana is because he says they get ripped off and that the processes are too slow for them (not entirely convinced on all this but until I see first hand I can't comment on that) 

I talked to my cousin today and hes drawing up the documentation which I told him to email to me, so maybe later on today I can post it here let you guys take a look at it. 

thanks for the input


----------



## rusty

freshmanik said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time you saw money looking for people?
> 
> No matter how good this deal may look, chances are not good that it will turn out remotely like it has been represented. Somewhere, somehow, someone is going to lose big. Real big.
> 
> Why would ANYONE sell to a person who, in turn, would sell to a refinery? Why doesn't the rightful owner simply sell there without a third party cutting in on the spoils?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because it's not real. They know they can't scam a major refiner. They know, equally well, that they can scam the average guy who thinks there's a free lunch somewhere---all you have to do is find it. This, most likely, isn't it!
> 
> The only thing I have been given in my life that came without great expense was a bad time. That you can get from most sources, often without even asking. Everything else I have earned, often by a lot of hard work and sweat.
> 
> If, for any reason, someone tries to convince you that there's "easy money" to be made, best keep an eye on the individual who makes the offer. Chances are more than good the only person who will make easy money is that guy.
> 
> Why in hell do you folks think, for even one moment, that deals like this are real? If they were legitimate, folks with money to spend would be in line to take advantage of the fast buck. They'd never trickle down to the common man, who rarely has any money to spend.
> 
> Harold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very skeptical about all this as well, and my cousin isn't putting any of his money into it so im not too worried, just confused on the whole process.
> 
> What my cousin has told me is that the chief wants to travel to canada and make a connection with someone in Canada to aquire mining equipment.
> 
> he is getting a visa for the travel, and the reason why the chief doesn't want to sell to the refinery in ghana is because he says they get ripped off and that the processes are too slow for them (not entirely convinced on all this but until I see first hand I can't comment on that)
> 
> I talked to my cousin today and hes drawing up the documentation which I told him to email to me, so maybe later on today I can post it here let you guys take a look at it.
> 
> thanks for the input
Click to expand...



You Iterate ( my cousin isn't putting any of his money into it so im not too worried ) coming across as a used car salesman.

Due your persistence to ignore sound advice,,,,, IMHO this thread should be locked.


----------



## freshmanik

rusty said:


> freshmanik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time you saw money looking for people?
> 
> No matter how good this deal may look, chances are not good that it will turn out remotely like it has been represented. Somewhere, somehow, someone is going to lose big. Real big.
> 
> Why would ANYONE sell to a person who, in turn, would sell to a refinery? Why doesn't the rightful owner simply sell there without a third party cutting in on the spoils?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because it's not real. They know they can't scam a major refiner. They know, equally well, that they can scam the average guy who thinks there's a free lunch somewhere---all you have to do is find it. This, most likely, isn't it!
> 
> The only thing I have been given in my life that came without great expense was a bad time. That you can get from most sources, often without even asking. Everything else I have earned, often by a lot of hard work and sweat.
> 
> If, for any reason, someone tries to convince you that there's "easy money" to be made, best keep an eye on the individual who makes the offer. Chances are more than good the only person who will make easy money is that guy.
> 
> Why in hell do you folks think, for even one moment, that deals like this are real? If they were legitimate, folks with money to spend would be in line to take advantage of the fast buck. They'd never trickle down to the common man, who rarely has any money to spend.
> 
> Harold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very skeptical about all this as well, and my cousin isn't putting any of his money into it so im not too worried, just confused on the whole process.
> 
> What my cousin has told me is that the chief wants to travel to canada and make a connection with someone in Canada to aquire mining equipment.
> 
> he is getting a visa for the travel, and the reason why the chief doesn't want to sell to the refinery in ghana is because he says they get ripped off and that the processes are too slow for them (not entirely convinced on all this but until I see first hand I can't comment on that)
> 
> I talked to my cousin today and hes drawing up the documentation which I told him to email to me, so maybe later on today I can post it here let you guys take a look at it.
> 
> thanks for the input
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You Iterate ( my cousin isn't putting any of his money into it so im not too worried ) coming across as a used car salesman.
> 
> Due your persistence to ignore sound advice,,,,, IMHO this thread should be locked.
Click to expand...



I'm just trying to be persistant with that so you understand its not my money on the line, or someone who i know, its almost a hypothetical situation in a way playing out. why should it be locked?

something like this could benefit people in the future? why would you lock something like this makes no sense to me, im updating this thread and will keep updating it on how it plays out. you're coming off like you're on some high horse..

as for not taking advice, I defintely am I have told my cousin about whats being said itt. exp about the kidnapping part. so don't just assume things..


----------



## butcher

I agree. 
Some people will not learn from advice, and believe they already know better.
These sometimes seem to only learn from pain.


----------



## griptheweasel

Locking this thread seems pretty unwarranted. I, for one, am interested to see how this all plays out. If indeed the main reason for this guy coming over is to buy mining equipment, that seems reasonable since I have heard of that happening. In fact, I read a story recently about an African guy coming over to the US to buy bulldozers with ~$275,000 USD. He got pulled over by some state highway patrol, they found his money and seized it using some asset forfeiture law. It took him almost 3 years to get his money back.

Anyway, I'd like to find out if this turns out to be a scam, or just some round-about way of purchasing equipment.


----------



## rusty

freshmanik said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshmanik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time you saw money looking for people?
> 
> No matter how good this deal may look, chances are not good that it will turn out remotely like it has been represented. Somewhere, somehow, someone is going to lose big. Real big.
> 
> Why would ANYONE sell to a person who, in turn, would sell to a refinery? Why doesn't the rightful owner simply sell there without a third party cutting in on the spoils?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because it's not real. They know they can't scam a major refiner. They know, equally well, that they can scam the average guy who thinks there's a free lunch somewhere---all you have to do is find it. This, most likely, isn't it!
> 
> The only thing I have been given in my life that came without great expense was a bad time. That you can get from most sources, often without even asking. Everything else I have earned, often by a lot of hard work and sweat.
> 
> If, for any reason, someone tries to convince you that there's "easy money" to be made, best keep an eye on the individual who makes the offer. Chances are more than good the only person who will make easy money is that guy.
> 
> Why in hell do you folks think, for even one moment, that deals like this are real? If they were legitimate, folks with money to spend would be in line to take advantage of the fast buck. They'd never trickle down to the common man, who rarely has any money to spend.
> 
> Harold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very skeptical about all this as well, and my cousin isn't putting any of his money into it so im not too worried, just confused on the whole process.
> 
> What my cousin has told me is that the chief wants to travel to canada and make a connection with someone in Canada to aquire mining equipment.
> 
> he is getting a visa for the travel, and the reason why the chief doesn't want to sell to the refinery in ghana is because he says they get ripped off and that the processes are too slow for them (not entirely convinced on all this but until I see first hand I can't comment on that)
> 
> I talked to my cousin today and hes drawing up the documentation which I told him to email to me, so maybe later on today I can post it here let you guys take a look at it.
> 
> thanks for the input
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You Iterate ( my cousin isn't putting any of his money into it so im not too worried ) coming across as a used car salesman.
> 
> Due your persistence to ignore sound advice,,,,, IMHO this thread should be locked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to be persistant with that so you understand its not my money on the line, or someone who i know, its almost a hypothetical situation in a way playing out. why should it be locked?
> 
> something like this could benefit people in the future? why would you lock something like this makes no sense to me, im updating this thread and will keep updating it on how it plays out. you're coming off like you're on some high horse..
> 
> as for not taking advice, I defintely am I have told my cousin about whats being said itt. exp about the kidnapping part. so don't just assume things..
Click to expand...


If you had used the search function you would have discovered this topic has been covered numerous times. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=africa+gold

This forum is dedicated to the refining and recovery of precious metals.


----------



## freshmanik

rusty said:


> freshmanik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rusty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshmanik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time you saw money looking for people?
> 
> No matter how good this deal may look, chances are not good that it will turn out remotely like it has been represented. Somewhere, somehow, someone is going to lose big. Real big.
> 
> Why would ANYONE sell to a person who, in turn, would sell to a refinery? Why doesn't the rightful owner simply sell there without a third party cutting in on the spoils?
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because it's not real. They know they can't scam a major refiner. They know, equally well, that they can scam the average guy who thinks there's a free lunch somewhere---all you have to do is find it. This, most likely, isn't it!
> 
> The only thing I have been given in my life that came without great expense was a bad time. That you can get from most sources, often without even asking. Everything else I have earned, often by a lot of hard work and sweat.
> 
> If, for any reason, someone tries to convince you that there's "easy money" to be made, best keep an eye on the individual who makes the offer. Chances are more than good the only person who will make easy money is that guy.
> 
> Why in hell do you folks think, for even one moment, that deals like this are real? If they were legitimate, folks with money to spend would be in line to take advantage of the fast buck. They'd never trickle down to the common man, who rarely has any money to spend.
> 
> Harold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very skeptical about all this as well, and my cousin isn't putting any of his money into it so im not too worried, just confused on the whole process.
> 
> What my cousin has told me is that the chief wants to travel to canada and make a connection with someone in Canada to aquire mining equipment.
> 
> he is getting a visa for the travel, and the reason why the chief doesn't want to sell to the refinery in ghana is because he says they get ripped off and that the processes are too slow for them (not entirely convinced on all this but until I see first hand I can't comment on that)
> 
> I talked to my cousin today and hes drawing up the documentation which I told him to email to me, so maybe later on today I can post it here let you guys take a look at it.
> 
> thanks for the input
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You Iterate ( my cousin isn't putting any of his money into it so im not too worried ) coming across as a used car salesman.
> 
> Due your persistence to ignore sound advice,,,,, IMHO this thread should be locked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to be persistant with that so you understand its not my money on the line, or someone who i know, its almost a hypothetical situation in a way playing out. why should it be locked?
> 
> something like this could benefit people in the future? why would you lock something like this makes no sense to me, im updating this thread and will keep updating it on how it plays out. you're coming off like you're on some high horse..
> 
> as for not taking advice, I defintely am I have told my cousin about whats being said itt. exp about the kidnapping part. so don't just assume things..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had used the search function you would have discovered this topic has been covered numerous times. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/search.php?keywords=africa+gold
> 
> This forum is dedicated to the refining and recovery of precious metals.
Click to expand...


you don't think I haven't searched before? 

show me one thread that depicts a situation about a seller FLYING over to sell?


----------



## freshmanik

griptheweasel said:


> Locking this thread seems pretty unwarranted. I, for one, am interested to see how this all plays out. If indeed the main reason for this guy coming over is to buy mining equipment, that seems reasonable since I have heard of that happening. In fact, I read a story recently about an African guy coming over to the US to buy bulldozers with ~$275,000 USD. He got pulled over by some state highway patrol, they found his money and seized it using some asset forfeiture law. It took him almost 3 years to get his money back.
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to find out if this turns out to be a scam, or just some round-about way of purchasing equipment.




thats crazy, yeah I plan to keep the thread updated.


----------



## freshmanik

Update: My cousin has the contract and has sent it to me

I'm going to black some personal information on it, then after I'm off work I'll post the contract on here for you guys to see it and let me know what you think


----------



## rusty

Canada Customs, declaration of personal goods versus business http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/pub/bsf5082-eng.html

Gold import turns to dust. http://www.emirates247.com/markets/...s-turn-to-dust-on-arrival-2010-08-15-1.279082

As for duties, when importing goods not covered under NAFTA, originating elsewhere than the US or Mexico, you will have to pay duty. Customs and Immigration maintains a broad range of duties dependent upon both the item and the country of origin. This may differ from where it is shipped if actually manufactured elsewhere. For this particular item, it is best to contact CIC to discuss the duty they would apply, as I'm certain they'll have many questions about it to categorize it properly. This may save you much time later, and you can also plan your purchase, knowing exactly what it will cost you in total.

I can speak for myself. I'm not qualified to give you an answer regarding your export of African gold bullion into Canada.


----------



## griptheweasel

Interesting that the gold imported into the UAE (in the article from rusty) was also being imported from Ghana...


----------



## Claudie

I have learned that there are many types of Gold, three of which are: Gold, the metal we refine here, E-Bay Gold, may contain some Gold metal but usually has an unrealistic value, and African Gold, which is usually traded via e-mails and is not always a material thing. There are many other types of Gold, fools Gold, the color gold, and Old Gold cigarettes just to name a few. It's probably best to stick with real Gold and don't let greed blind you to the truth. Many a person has lost more on imaginary Gold than anyone ever did with real Gold. :|


----------



## rusty

griptheweasel said:


> Interesting that the gold imported into the UAE (in the article from rusty) was also being imported from Ghana...




More slime for you coming out of Africa.

http://www.pbase.com/noelmegumichan/gold_dust_show

The Internet is a wonderful tool if used properly, anyone could anonymously pose a question such as our poster has setting up the players on his field. 

Game time showing a forged successful transaction between two anonymous party's complete with a telephone number for player number two who is more than willing to tell you about his sucessful transaction and now that he has sold hos gold is looking forward to another transaction. Like Harold says money never goes looking for money.

The bait ia now successfully set on the hook to lure in more suckers.

As most of you know I use voip telephone service, I have total control over the features i want to use. For instance I can display a name in place of telephone number or another number not even related to my own.

I could reside in Africa then have a telephone number in any city in the world for less than $2.00 a month, using call forward your customers er suckers call could be forwarded to several voip numbers around the world obtaining warrants from the many jurisdictions would make a trace virtually impossible.

Besides why should the tax payer subsidize another humans greed and stupidity.

Just saying how a dishonest person could set the bait, never having met our poster personally have to take him at face value. However its how he comes across in his thread that gives something away about him.


----------



## rusty

From the image below how much do you believe.


----------



## freshmanik

rusty said:


> Canada Customs, declaration of personal goods versus business http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/publications/pub/bsf5082-eng.html
> 
> Gold import turns to dust. http://www.emirates247.com/markets/...s-turn-to-dust-on-arrival-2010-08-15-1.279082
> 
> As for duties, when importing goods not covered under NAFTA, originating elsewhere than the US or Mexico, you will have to pay duty. Customs and Immigration maintains a broad range of duties dependent upon both the item and the country of origin. This may differ from where it is shipped if actually manufactured elsewhere. For this particular item, it is best to contact CIC to discuss the duty they would apply, as I'm certain they'll have many questions about it to categorize it properly. This may save you much time later, and you can also plan your purchase, knowing exactly what it will cost you in total.
> 
> I can speak for myself. I'm not qualified to give you an answer regarding your export of African gold bullion into Canada.




thats a funny article about the dust, but in this situation the gold is being brought over with the seller so I don't really think that would matter, exp since the sale of the gold won't happen until its being refined in Canada. I chuckled at this, "The seller can walk away at any point with virtually no risk of being caught as all contacts are via anonymous free webmail accounts accessed from Internet cafes and via prepaid mobile phones."

The seller is very well known and my cousin has stayed even in the house, and my cousin won't have any trouble reporting him to authorities since he knows exactly where he lives and the villages he controls. 

but as far as all the importing and duties, the buyer and my cousin have gone over it all they know exactly what they are paying on duties once they land. (im reading the contract right now and it goes over everything, I wish i could post this contract right now but im stuck at work!) 

in the contract it stiplutes; in USD, less 24% Gross Discount on LBMA 2nd fixing for final 99.95% pure 24 carats Gold.


----------



## freshmanik

rusty said:


> griptheweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that the gold imported into the UAE (in the article from rusty) was also being imported from Ghana...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More slime for you coming out of Africa.
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/noelmegumichan/gold_dust_show
> 
> The Internet is a wonderful tool if used properly, anyone could anonymously pose a question such as our poster has setting up the players on his field.
> 
> Game time showing a forged successful transaction between two anonymous party's complete with a telephone number for player number two who is more than willing to tell you about his sucessful transaction and now that he has sold hos gold is looking forward to another transaction. Like Harold says money never goes looking for money.
> 
> The bait ia now successfully set on the hook to lure in more suckers.
> 
> As most of you know I use voip telephone service, I have total control over the features i want to use. For instance I can display a name in place of telephone number or another number not even related to my own.
> 
> I could reside in Africa then have a telephone number in any city in the world for less than $2.00 a month, using call forward your customers er suckers call could be forwarded to several voip numbers around the world obtaining warrants from the many jurisdictions would make a trace virtually impossible.
> 
> Besides why should the tax payer subsidize another humans greed and stupidity.
> 
> Just saying how a dishonest person could set the bait, never having met our poster personally have to take him at face value. However its how he comes across in his thread that gives something away about him.
Click to expand...



I'm not trying to bait anyone or do anything

I have no intention of selling to anyone on here anything I'm just looking for insight on this transaction I could care less if no one even responded in this thread, I'm a very educated person but I have 0 experience in gold.

I understand you don't have to believe anything I say.. im not asking you to!


----------



## Palladium

freshmanik said:


> I'm a very educated person but I have 0 experience in gold.


----------



## freshmanik

Palladium said:


> freshmanik said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very educated person but I have 0 experience in gold.
Click to expand...


I'm young and learning. You're not just born with knowledge on every subject, don't be ignorant.


----------



## Claudie

freshmanik said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshmanik said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very educated person but I have 0 experience in gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and learning. You're not just born with knowledge on every subject, don't be ignorant.
Click to expand...



I think you have just stepped on some thin ice, tread lightly.


----------



## Palladium

freshmanik said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshmanik said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a very educated person but I have 0 experience in gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm young and learning. You're not just born with knowledge on every subject, don't be ignorant.
Click to expand...



I was !

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJOuvEcarNs[/youtube]


----------



## freshmanik

lol. 

is that normal though, a 24% discount?


----------



## Palladium

No sir it isn't. That's what screams scam. I know people who would fly there in a heart beat if it was true.


----------



## Harold_V

I'm willing to let this thread run its course---but keep it polite. Who knows---we all might find we've been wrong (which I doubt). In any case, so long as individuals remain polite, a learning opportunity is at hand. 
My comment about the rightful owner of the gold selling directly to a major refinery. My thoughts were not to sell to a local refinery---but to one with a reputation of honesty, out of the country of origin. Why would a third party be required? Is there something I do not understand?

Harold


----------



## Palladium

Have they mentioned anything about using the PMMC? 

http://pmmcghana.com/

http://pmmcghana.com/foreignbuyers

GOLD SMALL SCALE

Gold operations in Ghana are in two sectors… The large scale sector; and the small-scale sector. PMMC is responsible for the small-scale, which is comprised of individuals, small and medium size mining companies. 

Generally, any mining operation with concession up to 25 acres is considered a small-scale mine. PMMC purchases gold from small-scale miners and gold winners popularly known as "galamsey" operators, and export abroad on behalf of the small scale companies who are licensed with PMMC.

PMMC already has an existing contract to sell its gold to an overseas gold refinery. However, applicants with favourable terms may be considered.

Overseas buyers seeking to purchase gold from Ghana may contact other licensed gold buyers. However, any offers received from suppliers are to be confirmed with PMMC for advice on genuineness of transaction. 

Overseas Buyers of gold are strictly advised NOT to pay cash directly to any local suppliers of gold upfront.

PRODUCTION AND MARKETING

In 1989 when the Government of Ghana regularized small-scale gold mining operations in the country, it was estimated that about 60,000 to 80,000 ounces of gold hitherto produced by Small Scale miners were smuggled out of the country annually. 

An initiative was taken in April 1989 when PMMC was charged with the responsibility of promoting small scale gold mining in the country as well as purchasing all the gold so produced. 

The Company’s purchases represent about 11.68% of total gold exports from Ghana.

The Company has purchased over 851, 030 ounces of gold worth approximately US$467 million from 1989 to 2010.

The Company has licensed about 750 local Gold Buyers who operate in mining communities in the country to purchase gold. The buyers in turn sell the gold to the Company at its Head Office in Accra or any of its branches. PMMC has thus succeeded in sending the market to the doorstep of the producer to minimize smuggling.


----------



## freshmanik

Palladium said:


> No sir it isn't. That's what screams scam. I know people who would fly there in a heart beat if it was true.


I asked why the discount was so much

my cousin told me (answer he got from the buyer) was that after the initial transaction they (in contract it says) would buy 75kg or more per month shipped

this is a small mine btw not a big miner


----------



## Palladium

Gold Export Procedures


The gold to be exported shall be delivered by the exporter to PMMC, for assaying on the day of export. For unsmelted gold a day before the day of export. The gold should be accompanied by a letter identifying the exact address of the recipient and airline.
PMMC shall issue an Assay Invoice which will indicate the weight and the purity of gold being exported.
The gold to be exported shall be sealed and secured in metal/wooden specie boxes on the day of export by PMMC in the presence of the following group of officers.
- Ghana Customs Officers 
- PMMC Officials 
- The Licensed Gold Buyer who has requested for the gold export. 
PMMC will complete the Bank of Ghana and Ghana Customs Excise and Preventive Services export documents on behalf of the licensed Gold Buyer.
The exporter will be required to supply the full address and the telephone number of the overseas destination of the export.
PMMC will be responsible to transport and insuring the gold to Kotoka International Airport, Accra for delivery to the airline.
The exporter and the Overseas Buyer shall be responsible for the insurance and airfreight charges of the gold to be exported from the KIA.

Documentation

The gold to be exported will be accompanied by the following documents:

PMMC Assay invoice which will indicate:- 

ACG Purity (i.e. Gold content)
Quantity in ounces and kgs
Value in both US Dollars and local currency (The value of the gold will be based on the spot price of the London Metal Exchange (LME) on the day of export.)
Bank of Ghana Export Documents
Customs export documents

Funds in US Dollars representing the export value of the gold should be repatriated into the country.

Fees

PMMC fees for the export of gold are:- 

- $250 if the gold is below 1Kg
- 0.50% of the export value of the gold if over 1 Kg.
Assay charges : - $25.00 per bar of 5kgs 
Smelting charges: - $10 per kg. of gold 

These fees are payable on the day of export of the gold. 


Third Party Shipments

As required by Government policy, the company exports gold on behalf of third parties for a commission. Individuals and Local Buying Agents can export their gold to any destination through PMMC for an approved charge of 0.50% of total value of gold to be exported.


----------



## Harold_V

freshmanik said:


> I could care less if no one even responded in this thread, I'm a very educated person but I have 0 experience in gold.


I could care less?

Then do it. 

Or did you mean you "*couldn't*" care less? There's a world of difference in that, and the meaning of your comment. Which one did you mean? Are you betraying your statement about being very educated? I'm not educated, yet I understand the difference between those two statements. It makes no sense, as it implies you are able to care less, thus you care a great deal. 

Harold


----------



## freshmanik

Harold_V said:


> I'm willing to let this thread run its course---but keep it polite. Who knows---we all might find we've been wrong (which I doubt). In any case, so long as individuals remain polite, a learning opportunity is at hand.
> My comment about the rightful owner of the gold selling directly to a major refinery. My thoughts were not to sell to a local refinery---but to one with a reputation of honesty, out of the country of origin. Why would a third party be required? Is there something I do not understand?
> 
> Harold




Thanks,

the reason from what I understand the seller has agreed with the buyer:

-consistant buyer, the contract stipulates 3+ yrs of consistant buying
-pmmc undercuts the seller and isn't as reliable as people think 
-pmmc is a government entity, and the government there isn't always the best people to deal with
-the seller wants to travel to Canada and buy mining equipment because in some instances its actually cheaper to import mining equipment than to just buy in Ghana (??)


----------



## freshmanik

Palladium said:


> Third Party Shipments
> 
> As required by Government policy, the company exports gold on behalf of third parties for a commission. Individuals and Local Buying Agents can export their gold to any destination through PMMC for an approved charge of 0.50% of total value of gold to be exported.




they are using a third party to assay the gold and do the exporting paperwork through and thats what the charge actually is as well for this transaction 

they are using E.A.R. Logisitcs. 

http://www.earlogistics.com/index.php

I've tried looking into E.A.R. logitisics "scam" on google

couldn't find anything


----------



## Palladium

Your going to deal with the government whether you like it or not. Maybe you missed the part about it being the law? If you try and go around it smuggling is what they will call it and then they will just lock you up and take your gold and your money. What part of you are being scammed don't you understand?


----------



## freshmanik

Palladium said:


> Your going to deal with the government whether you like it or not. Maybe you missed the part about it being the law? If you try and go around it smuggling is what they will call it and then they will just lock you up and take your gold and your money. What part of you are being scammed don't you understand?



where does it say its law? I see where you highlighted that pmmc was charged with the duty of "promoting"


----------



## Claudie

In re-reading the original post, it seems that your cousin went looking for this deal and he has done the setting up of it all, is that correct?


----------



## Palladium

Really? I have to break it down for you? Did you not read the website and noticed that this is an llc who's only stock owner is the government. It was formed by the government, for the government, to implement trade laws. Just the fact that you seem to keep finding reasons this deal will work instead of the obvious reasons it won't tells me that you are one that is ripe for being scammed. You don't have answers and you haven't done enough studying, because if you had you would have done seen the flags. You don't have any knowledge in this field. Stay out of it !!!!
I mean that in the nicest possible way sir.


----------



## griptheweasel

I'm noticing a severe lack of understanding that the original poster is not involved in the deal. So when people say that _he_ is getting scammed, they really mean _his cousin_. Just thought I'd put that out there since we're getting all nit-picky.


----------



## patnor1011

Seriously? 
I know a guy who know a guy and he is a cousin of a guy... 
Forgive me, I watched this and all this sounds like:
a) OP is either suffering from gold fever or some sort of get-rich-quick sickness
b) somebody (OP, his "cousin" or "chief") is trying to get as much info as possible to improve their technique on how to pull fast one on somebody else

From what was presented here it is obvious one of three people involved is scammer.

Deal like this is possible, but it is definitely not legal and can end up either way. 

Let me try to explain like I am talking with 5 year old. 
My cousin know somebody who want to take suitcase of money to plane half way over the world to sell that suitcase to somebody for 70% of its value. He will give him 25% for being nice guy and being nice company in a plane.

If you mine 75 kilograms of gold a month you would be extremely stupid to not to know or want to get full value for your material.
Legal gold trade is performed where involved parties work with single digit profit margins. Anything more suggest there are problems to be expected.
Btw numbers like 25%, 75kg/month are pretty much dead giveaway that it is a scam. No matter that there is a "new" thing of seller flying out.


----------



## kurt

Palladium said:


> Gold Export Procedures
> 
> 
> The gold to be exported shall be delivered by the exporter to PMMC, for assaying on the day of export. For unsmelted gold a day before the day of export. The gold should be accompanied by a letter identifying the exact address of the recipient and airline.
> PMMC shall issue an Assay Invoice which will indicate the weight and the purity of gold being exported.
> The gold to be exported shall be sealed and secured in metal/wooden specie boxes on the day of export by PMMC in the presence of the following group of officers.
> - Ghana Customs Officers  - PMMC Officials  - The Licensed Gold Buyer who has requested for the gold export.
> PMMC will complete the Bank of Ghana and Ghana Customs Excise and Preventive Services export documents on behalf of the licensed Gold Buyer.
> The exporter will be required to supply the full address and the telephone number of the overseas destination of the export. PMMC will be responsible to transport and insuring the gold to Kotoka International Airport, Accra for delivery to the airline.
> The exporter and the Overseas Buyer shall be responsible for the insurance and airfreight charges of the gold to be exported from the KIA.
> 
> Documentation
> 
> The gold to be exported will be accompanied by the following documents:
> PMMC Assay invoice which will indicate:-
> 
> ACG Purity (i.e. Gold content)
> Quantity in ounces and kgs
> Value in both US Dollars and local currency (The value of the gold will be based on the spot price of the London Metal Exchange (LME) on the day of export.)
> Bank of Ghana Export Documents
> Customs export documents
> Funds in US Dollars representing the export value of the gold should be repatriated into the country.
> Fees
> 
> PMMC fees for the export of gold are:-
> 
> - $250 if the gold is below 1Kg
> - 0.50% of the export value of the gold if over 1 Kg.
> Assay charges : - $25.00 per bar of 5kgs
> Smelting charges: - $10 per kg. of gold
> 
> These fees are payable on the day of export of the gold.
> 
> 
> Third Party Shipments
> 
> As required by Government policy, the company exports gold on behalf of third parties for a commission. Individuals and Local Buying Agents can export their gold to any destination through PMMC for an approved charge of 0.50% of total value of gold to be exported.



freshmanik - These are the Gana regulations for legal "export" from Gana - it seems to me that your cousine & the chief want to skip this "reporting" step to the Gana government - but - you (they) are covering the "import" documents into Canada - meaning they are trying to smugle the gold out of Gana - but bring into Canada legally --- do you really think Canada is going to let it pass customs into Canada if it doesn;t have the propper Gana export documention in place :?: :?: :?: :shock: :roll: 

Gana wants its cut on the export & Canada wants its cut on the import - just like every other country in the world wants its cut for import &/or export

You would be better off trying to smuggle cocain from South America into Canada & not report the fact you are doing so to ether government

Kurt


----------



## kurt

Harold_V said:


> The only thing I have been given in my life that came without great expense was a bad time.
> 
> Harold



Now thats what I call some real words of wisdom Harold - may they ring loud & clear for many to hear & for those that think it comes any other way

Kurt


----------



## joem

If you ever read the website ebolla monkey then this just mirrors that. Vague words like my cousin ( or any family member) and chief, just make the reader feel familiar and confident. Asking for opinions on this just will make the reader feel important. Wanting more details is the hook, then comes the personal sales emails with the urgent call to action. The action leads you down a path needing to recover the money you have lost or the greed (or need ) for more money. In the end the shame of your loss prevents you from telling others about your stupid choices and the scam continues with you or the next person. 
If you ever watched the show Jungle Gold, real or scripted I'm not sure, but it shows how you can be scammed even while in Ghana getting gold. The hosts buy gold from a "chief" at rock bottom prices only to be robbed at gun point a little farther down the road from a clan member. They leave africa millions in debt and their tail between their legs.


----------



## patnor1011

As I have said. Despite he "ask for our opinion as we may have more experience and yada yada" his actual respond to every suggestion to stay away is always as if he want to convince us * that it is cool and legit, and once-of-a-lifetime opportunity. **

*(or maybe just himself, as 99% of sane people know what is on table here)
**(hold on I forgot about 75kg/month and fat gain of 25% from that)


----------



## butcher

I guess I am just wondering if your cousin needs help in making this deal happen, it almost sounds like a way to go fishing for fools or suckers?


----------



## Claudie

butcher said:


> I guess I am just wondering if your cousin needs help in making this deal happen, it almost sounds like a way to go fishing for fools or suckers?



My thoughts exactly


----------



## freshmanik

You guys this might be a scam

I don't know 

I'm just reporting to u guys stuff I'm being told

I'm not gold hungry I have no connection to the transaction. 

Also they are paying the export fees through EAR logisitics from what I know of


----------



## freshmanik

patnor1011 said:


> As I have said. Despite he "ask for our opinion as we may have more experience and yada yada" his actual respond to every suggestion to stay away is always as if he want to convince us * that it is cool and legit, and once-of-a-lifetime opportunity. **
> 
> *(or maybe just himself, as 99% of sane people know what is on table here)
> **(hold on I forgot about 75kg/month and fat gain of 25% from that)




You guys are giving me advice as if I'm doing the transaction or I have a say in something 

I don't


----------



## freshmanik

Claudie said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I am just wondering if your cousin needs help in making this deal happen, it almost sounds like a way to go fishing for fools or suckers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly
Click to expand...



He doesn't need help 

Not once in this thread have I solicited anything


----------



## patnor1011

You actually did.
It is called luring. You show/talk nice stories positioning yourself as "not connected" with incredibly good deal only and always revealing that it is someone you know good, someone from your family. 
This is soliciting however it is called different.

I do not want to attack you or blame you for something, just stop posting this type of nonsense stories mainly if you are not involved and do not know every single detail. Stuff like maybe, perhaps and possibly are joke when money/gold is involved. 
You may want to talk about that in some other forum, somewhere where future novelists or writers hang around and exchange stories about their new bestseller book ideas.
All you wrote about chief going to Canada with suitcase of gold to sell and pay 25% commission is just what it is - a nonsense. 
It may have some truth in it but only if your cousin is military contractor and he is going to escort chief safely from his village right to refinery in Canada on his (cousins) private plane. Then perhaps 25% may sound reasonable considering that cousin will need about 6-7 tough guys with him.
Lets stop wasting time with all this "what if" wet dreams.


----------



## squarecoinman

I Think we should lock this subject , as it is not refiners helping one another 

It is also not the cousin asking for advice but a "third" person and we all know that advising on breaking laws is a bad idea even if it is a law in Ghana.
It has been made clear that when one would like to leave Ghana with gold one will have to involve the government for a export license.
Since the "chief" and the "cousin" somehow would like to avoid involving the government ( because they give a bad price ) we are coming close to a traditional scam.
We may not know how or what the scam is, But nobody will sell gold for 25 % under marked price.

It would not surprise me if in some time the cousin will come online and offer gold for 20 % under marked price since he buys so cheap and then some members may fall for that based on the background story they know, and then they will loose money.

we all would love to buy for 25 % under marked price , and I also believe that the government agency pays less then the market price ( I asked some people that have done some business there and it can be up to 2 % less the london fix ) but 2 % less the London fix is still 23 % more then selling for 75 % of london fix .

conclusion is that something is not ok and it has nothing to do with refining, so please let stop this
the argument that others can learn from this will maybe be brought up , but my question is what with regards to refining will people learn from this 

scm


----------



## Palladium

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4T-xwFNQto[/youtube]


----------



## freshmanik

You guys can lock the thread go ahead


----------



## freshmanik

kurt said:


> freshmanik - These are the Gana regulations for legal "export" from Gana - it seems to me that your cousine & the chief want to skip this "reporting" step to the Gana government - but - you (they) are covering the "import" documents into Canada - meaning they are trying to smugle the gold out of Gana - but bring into Canada legally --- do you really think Canada is going to let it pass customs into Canada if it doesn;t have the propper Gana export documention in place :?: :?: :?: :shock: :roll:
> 
> Gana wants its cut on the export & Canada wants its cut on the import - just like every other country in the world wants its cut for import &/or export
> 
> You would be better off trying to smuggle cocain from South America into Canada & not report the fact you are doing so to ether government
> 
> Kurt




my question is, does the paperwork and all the export fee's HAVE to be paid through pmmc, why can't they be paid through another entity that is not affiliated with pmmc, aslong as the fee's and paperwork are done?

where does it specifically say all paperwork has to do be done through pmmc?

At the end of the day if the govt. is getting their cut, from pmmc or whoever why should it matter?

in my understanding the paperwork being done through E.A.R. logisitics, is covering all bases in regards to fee's and paperwork.


----------



## Palladium

Good deal ! Let's us know how it works out.


----------



## freshmanik

update:

the buyer is having some trouble now with the funds from the Canadian side.

Canadian government in Toronto, concerning the sellers mandate and contract that was drawn up.


----------



## kurt

freshmanik said:


> kurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> freshmanik - These are the Gana regulations for legal "export" from Gana - it seems to me that your cousine & the chief want to skip this "reporting" step to the Gana government - but - you (they) are covering the "import" documents into Canada - meaning they are trying to smugle the gold out of Gana - but bring into Canada legally --- do you really think Canada is going to let it pass customs into Canada if it doesn;t have the propper Gana export documention in place :?: :?: :?: :shock: :roll:
> 
> Gana wants its cut on the export & Canada wants its cut on the import - just like every other country in the world wants its cut for import &/or export
> 
> You would be better off trying to smuggle cocain from South America into Canada & not report the fact you are doing so to ether government
> 
> Kurt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my question is, does the paperwork and all the export fee's HAVE to be paid through pmmc, why can't they be paid through another entity that is not affiliated with pmmc, aslong as the fee's and paperwork are done?
> 
> where does it specifically say all paperwork has to do be done through pmmc?
> 
> At the end of the day if the govt. is getting their cut, from pmmc or whoever why should it matter?
> 
> in my understanding the paperwork being done through E.A.R. logisitics, is covering all bases in regards to fee's and paperwork.
Click to expand...



I can't really say because I don't really have enough info concerning export law concerning export of gold from Gana --- however - I will go out on a limb here with my limited knowledge 

Governments set up agencies to over see the import/export of commodities to & from their country - some agencies are "commodity specific" while other agencies may handle multiple commodities

I would be very supprised if gold export from Gana was anything other then "commodity specific" with PMMC being THE agencies set up to handle THE export of gold from the country

When its a "natural resource" (like gold or oil or timber etc) governments have "A" (one) agencies to deal with THE particular resource & if you try to go around that agency you are in affect trying to go around the "legal" tracking of the export of that resource

Governments do not allow multiple paths for commodities & resources to come & go from their country --- they have "A" path it must take - & trying to take "ANY" other path will only lead to trouble

Kurt


----------



## Palladium

http://news.yahoo.com/cargo-handler-pawn-shop-owner-arrested-miami-gold-192418265.html;_ylt=AqcImHGemYXZZQLsG9mFTjgSscB_;_ylu=X3oDMTFocTBxcG1oBG1pdANOZXdzIEZvciBZb3UgNSBTdG9yaWVzBHBvcwMzBHNlYwNuZXdzX2Zvcl95b3U-;_ylg=X3oDMTBhYWM1a2sxBGxhbmcDZW4tVVM-;_ylv=3


----------



## CBentre

Palladium said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/cargo-handler-pawn-shop-owner-arrested-miami-gold-192418265.html;_ylt=AqcImHGemYXZZQLsG9mFTjgSscB_;_ylu=X3oDMTFocTBxcG1oBG1pdANOZXdzIEZvciBZb3UgNSBTdG9yaWVzBHBvcwMzBHNlYwNuZXdzX2Zvcl95b3U-;_ylg=X3oDMTBhYWM1a2sxBGxhbmcDZW4tVVM-;_ylv=3



I haven't kept up with MMJF but was that his gold bars coming from Ecuador? 8)


----------



## Palladium

He's still running around down there in the jungle like Dr Livingston. :lol: :lol: 
I actually talked to him about 3-4 weeks ago. He's been doing good and living like a king down there. He's been feeding me info on the way gold is handled and dealt with in respect to that type of setting and society. Weird the way different cultures view things. He's been doing good overall just frustrated his real estate development ain't moving faster.


----------



## trisedem

Hello ,i have two questions that will give you the answer: 
1.Why the guy from Ghana do not sell his gold there ?- When there is a lot of people who would pay Spot price of the day in Ghana...
2.And why your friend does not buy gold from Kitco -Canada??? .......

.....ONE OF THEM WILL LOOSE MONEY EVEN IF ...ALL GOES GOOD !!!
.... Because, i am sure that the Gold will be taxed in both Countries...??? so how can that beat the price from ,,KITCO,, IN CANADA
THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## kSharp

I love it how every single person that posts the question about a source in Africa gets bashed to the point of no return. Not just on this site but many others.
A question was posted at the beginning. Didn't ask for opinions of legitimacy. Not picking a fight but merely stating the obvious.
Hypothedically.... If you did find a source in say... Liberia... Wanted to sell gold for.... 35$ a gram, 990$ per ounce. Why? Because let's say they get less that now that in their village for all immediate sakes, barely making enough to put food on the table. Man in Liberia says he wants to start up a company of his own, wants to export to USA to a family member, two sides of the spectrum grow and it's a pleasent world for both sides of the spectrum.... 
Hypothedically, say the man in Liberia got permission for his side of the business, got his license and is a educated man in Africa... 
What would the man in USA have to do to make the connection work, and please the IRS and/or what ever commissions wanted to dig their sweaty hands into it?
Can we answer this question without the Salem Witch Trial effect?


----------



## Lou

I'd say there's not enough meat on the bone and your numbers don't exactly jive. Anyway, even at $900/oz, it can easily be a losing proposition if the gold isn't above 22K.

Paperwork wise...not as much as you'd think. No duty coming in.


----------



## nickvc

The problem with the posters from Africa generally is its a scam or attempted scam.
If you or anyone else comes here with honest and open intentions and is willing to provide full details and is willing to trade within the laws of both countries involved I'm sure they will get a fair hearing.
Gold is a world commodity with everyone every where knowing its value so offers to sell well below its value is going to raise suspicions, if the offer sounds fair and reasonable then post away with whatever deal you have, most will require assays of the material done on the whole lot before buying and done either in their own premises or a trusted third party.


----------



## kSharp

Wow after reading through some of the material on this site, I would recommend browsing around here. Seems to be a better deal than the complications of this Africa business.
Cheers.


----------

